
The Least Loyal Employees - dean
http://www.payscale.com/data-packages/employee-loyalty/least-loyal-employees
======
dredmorbius
I'm finding the most-loyal list more interesting, though also more perplexing.
I suspect unionisation may have some influence.

[http://www.payscale.com/data-packages/employee-
loyalty](http://www.payscale.com/data-packages/employee-loyalty)

